

CompTIA - A malicious site? - eznet
http://flickr.com/photos/mattezell/sets/72157606012121192/
I recently got my A+ certification so that I can nab a job to hold me over until I can get a programming gig (no one wants to hire a CS major for tech work).  I headed to CompTIA's website to download my certificate and was presented with a Firefox's "Reported Attack Site" warning.  According to Google's Safe Browsing Diagnostic report, there are 2 pages being hosted at CompTIA that result in the installation of Malicious content without users consent...  Maybe the CompTIA organization needs to brush up on their security information...<p>http://blog.eznet.frih.net/?p=88
======
eznet
I recently got my A+ certification so that I can nab a job to hold me over
until I can get a programming gig (no one wants to hire a CS major for tech
work and no one wants a programmer with 'no' experience). I headed to
CompTIA's website to download my certificate and was presented with a
Firefox's "Reported Attack Site" warning. According to Google's Safe Browsing
Diagnostic report, there are 2 pages being hosted at CompTIA that result in
the installation of Malicious content without users consent... Maybe the
CompTIA organization needs to brush up on their security information...

<http://blog.eznet.frih.net/?p=88>

~~~
icey
This isn't really related to CompTIA, but in regards to nobody wanting to hire
a programmer with "no" experience.

If you're having a hard time getting an entry-level gig somewhere, I would
suggest building a code portfolio. It should contain code samples (in multiple
languages, if you can) as well as some working program code.

Web development is going to be the easiest place to get your foot in the door,
so maybe you should build a web page with some forms, some javascript, etc etc
etc.

There are entry level jobs out there, you just have to put yourself ahead of
everyone else trying for them.

~~~
eznet
Thanks for the pointers... Yea, I have recently acquired a rough understanding
of Python and am picking up Django at the moment to hopefully increase my
marketability and show my ability to pick new skills...

~~~
icey
As someone who does hiring of entry level people from time to time; making the
effort and being enthusiastic has been the deal-sealer more than a few times.

Employers like to know if you're interested in the work or the paycheck. (At
least your primary interest - everyone wants to get paid lots and lots of
money, but for the real geeks like us; reading YC on a Sunday, we're in it
because we love to hack.)

------
eznet
Called CompTIA today - at first they said I was mistaken... Then I sent links
to my flickr account and to the various tech/certification sites making the
"maybe they should increase their Security+" crack. I was called back this
afternoon and told that their tech dept is working with Google (?) to resolve
the issues...

